# ahhhhh summer in chicago....



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

and that means that my usual 45 min commute to work on saturdays becomes 1 hour 40 min while everyone else is driving to the beach, or a street fest, or a baseball game..... but its all good, I planned for it and had a very enjoyable ride in to work...... if youll notice my speedometer.... yep thats on 0.... didnt move for 15 min lol




max power..... thank you very much for the m80.... tasty little bugger.... dang 1st third is an asskicker before it mellows out... or maybe i just got used to it lol


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Glad you liked it. That little guy really is an asskicker! I gave one to a friend last 4th of July and he got the sweats after 10 minutes and puked! LOL!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

From the title, I was expecting stories of BBQ, brats and maybe downing a Crown’s Special Forces IPA or four.

Have not tried the M-80 but hear it is one fine cigar.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

I feel your pain Brother!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Makes me really glad that my 70 mile (one way) commute is 1.) All counter-commute and 2.) In a company van that they pay the gas on. The fact that I can get away with smoking a cigar in it is an absolute plus! 70 miles is the perfect distance for enjoying a nice Churchill length cigar and keeps me from going all road rage on people.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Kevin...I don't believe that is a summer in Chicago photo...I don't see any skeeters!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Makes me really glad that my 70 mile (one way) commute is 1.) All counter-commute and 2.) In a company van that they pay the gas on. The fact that I can get away with smoking a cigar in it is an absolute plus! 70 miles is the perfect distance for enjoying a nice Churchill length cigar and keeps me from going all road rage on people.


my commute usually is counter commute, just on weekends in the summer its always busy out. company van with free gas would be great..... but 45 miles is enough for me.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

glad you had good company bro!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

That reminds me of when I had to commute to Malibu from Hollywood on weekends around 5pm to do the sound at this club on the north side of town. PCH (Pacific Coast Highway) is a parking lot on weekends with beach weather, and a commute that takes me 30 min. any other time takes 90 when everyone is headed to or coming back from the beach. Coming back at 1:30am is a breeze though...just don't go over 45 and give the cops a reason to pull you over.


----------



## Poiseman (Sep 28, 2011)

I flew into O'hare and commuted to Elgin and back once a week for about seven years. Never did I have an M80 to keep me company!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

"Hot Damn Summer in the city back of my neck getting dirty and gritty" 
Uhh, oh , ehm I was just uhhh enjoying a little sing...






Great little sticks they are! Love the flavor profile and the blue smoke! Nice and generous Chris (Max Power)! 
Being stuck in traffic melts away with a good stick and some musical goodness! :tu


----------

